# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Norton Antivirus 2003: W32.Lanc

## ros4erk

вечер добрый
подскажите что за зверь этот w32.lanc?
определяется в word'овых документах с расширением exe
самое интересное пытался проверять эти файлы следующими антивирусами и они ничего не нашли:
- avz 4.22 обновление проводил сегодня т.е. 21 марта 2007
- avast 4.7 home обновления тоже сегодняшние т.е. 21 марта 2007
при попытке переименовать файл в doc, word его пытается открыть как документ с непонятной кодировкой. при запуске exe открывается word с нормальным текстом.
подскажите как на эту беду найти управу?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

> вечер добрый
> подскажите что за зверь этот w32.lanc?
> определяется в word'овых документах с расширением exe
> самое интересное пытался проверять эти файлы следующими антивирусами и они ничего не нашли:
> - avz 4.22 обновление проводил сегодня т.е. 21 марта 2007
> - avast 4.7 home обновления тоже сегодняшние т.е. 21 марта 2007
> при попытке переименовать файл в doc, word его пытается открыть как документ с непонятной кодировкой. при запуске exe открывается word с нормальным текстом.
> подскажите как на эту беду найти управу?


Если вы считаете, что это ложное срабатывание, проверьте файл на сервисе http://www.virustotal.com/flash/virustotal_en.html или http://scanner.virus.org.
В противном случае выполните правила:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235
P.S. Уже есть свежая версия AVZ 4.24 и Norton Antivirus 2007.

----------


## pig

P.S. AVZ нынче версии 4.24. Обновите, она теперь знает больше.

----------


## Andrey

Наверное, Virus.Win32.Lanc.a
но описания нет.
Находят и лечат многие AV программы.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Наверное, Virus.Win32.Lanc.a
> но описания нет.
> Находят и лечат многие AV программы.


Согласен. Сложно найти описание. Аналогично об этом вирусе пишут и другие вендоры, т.е. ничего.
Вопрос Олегу, наверное, а умеет ли AVZ лечить классические вирусы? Не удалять файлы, а лечить. Вырезать "зловредные" макросы из документов Office, например?

----------

